# How and where to get blood tested



## verynewuser (Sep 6, 2017)

In Australia and specifically in Sydney, can we get our blood tested WITHOUT a doctor's prescription. if yes, how and where to go for this?


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Blood tested for what? If you donate blood they do some basic testing for you. Otherwise I think you need a referral do you have Medicare? You can get a referral from a doctor pretty easy and sometimes you can get the blood tests on Medicare too.


----------



## sanderh (Mar 25, 2018)

As far as I know, you need a referral from a doctor. That was my case in Canberra. The referral costs you a doctor's visit, 85 AUD here, of which the insurance refunds some, depending on your coverage. At my cheap cover, I got less than half back from the insurance.
The blood test itself also costs money, which the insurance partly covers.


----------

